# whizzers and motorized bikes



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2009)

militarymonarks post about his upcomming motorized project got me thinking, so I've decided to start a thread asking you guys to show off your motorized bicycles and whizzers.
if you plan on building one, feel free to post what your ideas are and how you plan on going about it.
with times like they are and the instability of gas prices I've been thinking about getting one of the little 80cc chineese engine kits and putting it on a bike to ride around.
anyway I'd love to see them!
Scott


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2009)

here is my 1950's hoffman german moped.  its 3spd suicide shift  26 inch tires. its complete.


----------



## JRE (Jan 9, 2009)

Mark You're bike is even cooler in person. Could somone help me post a picture of my NE5 Whizzer. My Photobucket account is screwed up.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2009)

that thing is awesome  i would love to have something like that


----------



## kunzog (Jan 10, 2009)

*1950 Indian*

Here is a pic of my 1950 Indian bicycle with Cyclemaster Motor Wheel.     25.7 cc,   .6  HP   made in England.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 10, 2009)

*47 Whizzer*

Here is my original paint 1947 WZ Whizzer


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 10, 2009)

jre's whizzer


----------



## JOEL (Jan 10, 2009)

63 Jag Mk IV with a Free Spirit engine kit. Many accessories.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks...  but really all gas bikes are cool..  i cant wait to see it restored and ride it...


----------



## JRE (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Militarymonark


----------



## rjs5700 (Jan 10, 2009)

*"Character Whizzers"*

Here's some old photos of some mock-up character Whizzers I built 10-12 years ago. Sorry for the poor picture quality....I didn't have a digital camera back then.
John


----------



## rjs5700 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Whizzers*

Here's a couple more that are kinda different (I like "different")


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 10, 2009)

*Cheezy Whizzer*

Here's one I put together a couple years ago. We like to call it the Cheezy Whizzer. It's a 1960 Schwinn Panther III with a chinese engine on it. I have put a springer fork on it since the photo was taken. Rides a lot better now!






Here's another one I built. I know it's not antique or classic, but I figured someone would enjoy seeing it.


----------



## sam (Jan 10, 2009)

1938 melvern star 2 star with webb forks
Modern staton chain drive 
,staton 4 sealed barring hub,robin 33cc 4 strock engine
Sun rims/gearX tires/Sturmey archer dynoDrum front hub.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I've posted this one since its been completely finished. This wasn't really intended to be a rat rod, but it started rusting under the clearcoat.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2009)

looks pretty good to me I actually had the same bike kinda like that


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2009)

i decided Im going to use my shelby since its nothing special and I painted it black. I might make it another military bike since thats what I'll be using on the airbase


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jan 16, 2009)

my "new" old school NE-5


----------



## kunzog (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a real "Oldie" 
1916 SMITH MOTOR WHEEL on wood wheel motorbike, unrestored


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 27, 2009)

here's a better picture of the hoffman and a solex from the 50's. I'd die for the indian well almost.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2009)

did you get the hoffman going yet


----------



## kunzog (Jan 28, 2009)

Redline, you dont have to die for my Indian, I'll take a money order!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 28, 2009)

i wish i could!!! but right now iam saving up for the paint to do my firebird so the hoffman has to wait. and believe me the temptation is there to start working on it.    Oh god!!  don't tempt me on the indian!!!! i cant tell  you how bad i want that bike but  the cash has to go to the car first.  just to make me sick, how much  for it anyhow?


----------



## kunzog (Jan 28, 2009)

Its a pretty rare piece and probably the only one in this country. I have seen other English bikes with Cyclemaster Motor Wheels but never an Indian. Offers around $4500. I have the original Indian and Cyclemaster literature.


----------



## JRE (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Mark If you need help painting the firebird let me know. I've been doing body and paint work for over 20 yrs and would be more than willing to come over and help you.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2009)

it won't be untill spring time I will let you know mabe you can give me a hand then thanks.  the english is cool but the american is better.  $4500 is fair for it.  
do you have a close up of the front fork for the american indian. i have the frame and some forks but not sure of the correct design? thanks


----------



## kunzog (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont have a better closeup at the moment but here is my 20's Columbia built Indian. The front fork part that is plated is detachable from the rest of the fork. It looks like a wishbone at the top and connects to the bracket at the handlebar stem with a single threaded rod.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2009)

i have the same detachable truss but the fork is a mistery is it curved or square edged at the crown. thanks for the great shot of a great bike. how odd that the truss are detachable.


----------

